# Marines pissing on dead Taliban



## swollen (Jan 12, 2012)

I kinda think its funny, what do y'all think? 
Click here to watch


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

I like it...


----------



## bundle (Jan 12, 2012)

Piss on em , shit on em , be head them and play crush the skull...what the fuck ever fuck them


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

I love it


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 12, 2012)

Not a problem with it. They burn and dismember American bodies in the middle of the street. Pissing is nowhere close to that.

Those idiots should have kept their faces out of the video though.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe somebody should have dropped a deuce in one of those rag heads mouth..


----------



## bundle (Jan 12, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Maybe somebody should have dropped a deuce in one of those rag heads mouth..


 after the beheading


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm upset I didn't get a turn.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 12, 2012)

Should have empaled em thru their ass cracks...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 12, 2012)

The way I see it, the only thing they did wrong was to do it while being filmed.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2012)

They should have shoved pork down their mouths instead


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

one-eyed pork or two?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 12, 2012)

Taking an explosive shit on them would have been better.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 12, 2012)

I would cut their ears off and make me a necklace...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

World War 2 vets are turning in their graves. This sort of thing only risks more American lives. I would be surprised if a lot of vets would a approve of these soldiers...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2012)

These guys should get a medal for their great idea. Pissing on the enemy is one way teach them not to fuck with us


----------



## secdrl (Jan 12, 2012)

They *ONLY* mistake these Marines did was fail to cover up their faces. Other than that, nice work.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 12, 2012)

vancouver said:


> World War 2 vets are turning in their graves. This sort of thing only risks more American lives. I would be surprised if a lot of vets would a approve of these soldiers...




Times have changed, my man. Obviously, the United States Military is better than this, but you gotta remember what they do to our guys. As they said above, they behead Americans, drag us through the streets and hang us from bridges. Then, they get all huffy over a little piss on the face and a few dogs barking at a couple sand coons at Abu Ghraib Prison.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Times have changed, my man.
> 
> *Obviously, the United States Military is better than this, but you gotta remember what they do to our guys.*


 
You are right that times have changed, but not because the enemy has. The Viet Cong was as bad or worse. Not doing shit like this is what makes the USA better...


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2012)

Respecting a dead enemy is noble. It shows honor and civility, regardless if the enemy possessed those qualities or not. because you understand that although this man was trying to kill you, he was still a warrior.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 12, 2012)

vancouver said:


> World War 2 vets are turning in their graves. This sort of thing only risks more American lives. I would be surprised if a lot of vets would a approve of these soldiers...


 
I don't think they are man. My pop served in WWII and he told me some fu*ked up shit they did to people. 

I don't see anything wrong with this kind of stuff.

It's war... shit happens!


----------



## murf23 (Jan 12, 2012)

I love what they did but the fact that it was filmed is prob one of the worst things that these dummy's could have done . And I also think that shit like that on film can only endanger more American lives !!!!!! I am Down for what they did but I would like to smack the shit out of them for filming it


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

View attachment 39134

Anyone remember this?  Makes a little piss seem insignificant...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

I would have pissed on them but no way in hell would I let some dumb ass video it.


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> View attachment 39134
> 
> Anyone remember this? Makes a little piss seem insignificant...


 
What roll did the taliban play in 9/11? 

Look at the people on the news smiling, those are the people responsible.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 12, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> View attachment 39134
> 
> Anyone remember this?  Makes a little piss seem insignificant...



America did this to themselfs, the evidence is right in front of you.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

sfw said:


> respecting a dead enemy is noble. It shows honor and civility, regardless if the enemy possessed those qualities or not. Because you understand that although this man was trying to kill you, he was still a warrior.


 
^^^^ this...+ reps!!!


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> America did this to themselfs, the evidence is right in front of you.



Are you fucking shitting me!? I can't wait to hear your explanation.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 12, 2012)

Have any of you guys been to a war zone? Have you been shot at from a little kid or woman? Have you had a grenade thrown into the room you were clearing? How about your humvee blown up while your driving down the road? Or seen one of your best friends shot? 

It's a war zone over there! They are fighting too kill us but we do a better job fella's!

They behead american journalist for reporting news, come on?

The least one can do is piss on a dead body, they would do it to you!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 12, 2012)

if your going to send our military over there and they dont complain, then why does our government complain when they piss on the people were over there trying to kill? It's the same thing as pissing on road kill, who the fuck cares. It's dead, it doesnt have an opinion, if it did let it file a complaint. The only reason this was a big deal was because we live in America and Liberal cry babies find it offensive.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

Men become animals in war. Its what happens. I don't blame them one bit.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> men become animals in war. Its what happens. I don't blame them one bit.


 
^^^^^ very true!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Men become animals in war. Its what happens. I don't blame them one bit.


Indeed. i would have taken a finger or an ear.never photos unless your under orders and your cover for all events


----------



## Curt James (Jan 12, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> if your going to send our military over there and they dont complain, then *why does our government complain when they piss on the people were over there trying to kill?* It's the same thing as pissing on road kill, who the fuck cares. It's dead, it doesnt have an opinion, if it did let it file a complaint. The only reason this was a big deal was because we live in America and Liberal cry babies find it offensive.



Because they're ******* and it gets votes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

They should be punished for not pissing on him before they killed him.  Times have definitely changed. This is exactly why the USA can't win wars anymore. In WWII, we fought to win. Now we're expected to fight in order to show how ritcheous we are. It has taken our guys longer to concquer two back assward 3rd world countries than it did to defeat the germans and the japs in WWII because politicians send them to war with one arm tied behind their backs. You don't defeat an enemy by using a _measured _response or playing by strict rulese when the enemy plays by none. You use overwhelming force... everything at your disposal. I don't care if the rest of the world thinks our soldiers are brutal or not. I'd rather have them feared than respected. The enemy is prolly having another great laugh at us right now. 

That being said, I think we should've carpet bombed the everloving fuck out of the place after 9/11, killing everything that moved, then gotten the fuck out. They will do a perfectly good job of killing each other once we leave. The idea that anything remotely resembling a jerffersonian democracy could've been built out of that paleolithic cesspool is insanity.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2012)

"One bomb, one mission" is what I said to my wife on 9/11. Fuck all this bullshit. Just turn the motherfucker to glass...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Times have definitely changed. This is exactly why the USA can't win wars anymore. In WWII, we fought to win. Now we're expected to fight in order to show how ritcheous we are. It has taken our guys longer to concquer two back assward 3rd world countries than it did to defeat the germans and the japs in WWII because politicians send them to war with one arm tied behind their backs. You don't defeat an enemy by using a _measured _response or playing by strict rulese when the enemy plays by none. You use overwhelming force... everything at your disposal. I don't care if the rest of the world thinks our soldiers are brutal or not. I'd rather have them feared than respected. The enemy is prolly having another great laugh at us right now.
> 
> That being said, I think we should've carpet bombed the everloving fuck out of the place after 9/11 and gotten the fuck out, killing everything that moved, then gotten the fuck out. They will do a perfectly good job of killing each other once we leave. The idea that anything remotely resembling a jerffersonian democracy could've been built out of that paleolithic cesspool is insanity.


 

Shock and awe is what puts fear into the enemy. Pissing on your enemy makes more enemies. It's fucking Retarded and it won Zero wars for Sun Tzu.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Respecting a dead enemy is noble. It shows honor and civility, regardless if the enemy possessed those qualities or not. because you understand that although this man was trying to kill you, he was still a warrior.




Honor is long forgotten by many people in our age.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 12, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Shock and awe is what puts fear into the enemy. Pissing on your enemy makes more enemies. It's fucking Retarded and it won Zero wars for Sun Tzu.



Say what you want, but until we all rotate for the third time to that shit hole, none of has earned the right to judge these men


----------



## secdrl (Jan 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> Respecting a dead enemy is noble. It shows honor and civility, regardless if the enemy possessed those qualities or not. because you understand that although this man was trying to kill you, he *was still a warrior*.


 
No way. They're chumps. Bitches. Warriors don't fight in the manner that they do. Warriors don't strap bombs to their chests. Warriors don't convince a 7 yo to strap a bomb to his chest and blow up U.S. Marines. They're straight up pussies.  Piss on troops!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Shock and awe is what puts fear into the enemy. Pissing on your enemy makes more enemies. It's fucking Retarded and it won Zero wars for Sun Tzu.


 
That's why I think the guys were idiots for filming it.  But, I think it's sick that nowadays, we're turning on our own military for things as benign as using an attack dog (that never touched the prisoner) during an interrogation or for making death threats to get information from a prisoner.  These rules of engagement, as well as a media that aides the other side, are exactly why we're fucked if we ever have to face a truley formidable enemy again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2012)

you do not honor your fallen enemy because he is a warrior and worthy of respect you honor him because _you _are.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you do not honor your fallen enemy because he is a warrior and worthy of respect you honor him because _you _are.


 
Don't confuse the boys...that's too deep for most to understand.

Plus Rep!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

He was dead, so who cares?  I still say they should've pissed on him before killing him rather than after.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> He was dead, so who cares? I still say they should've pissed on him before killing him rather than after.


 
You of all people should get this, you've written some fairly intelligent posts. It's not about the dead guy (fuck the dead guy), it's about the message the soldiers are sending to the world; "Bomb us, because we don't repect you"...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Honor is long forgotten by many people in our age.


 Speak for yourself..


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

After 10years of two wars against two countries(3 is you want to count Libya) theres plenty of time to learn to hate. The affects on the a human mind will distort all reality and perception of moralities after 3, 4, 5 tours of duty. 

In war Its you or me. And itll always be you. 

Bring our Men and Women home and end the Military Complex. With the National Defense Authorization Act. The next battle will be here. Started by our own government. Against her own people. There' are already plenty of drones flying over head. And warrantless GPS tracking devices under your car.

When an enemy is willing to suicide bomb himself and kill children and whole families at a wedding is not human. These are not people. They're 100,00BC sand people with the intelligence of a neanderthal.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> "One bomb, one mission" is what I said to my wife on 9/11. Fuck all this bullshit. Just turn the motherfucker to glass...


 
Werd.....Shoulda turned that fuck-hole into Stonehenge right after 911.


----------



## VonEric (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought it was great.. but the video taping???


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Speak for yourself..


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 12, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> These are not people. They're 100,00BC sand people with the intelligence of a neanderthal.



This is far from the truth and I say it because I've closed with them personally. These motherfuckers are smart. They are organized, somewhat tactical and they WILL fight even against superior odds. If they were that dumb we would've left a long time ago.



vancouver said:


> You of all people should get this, you've written some fairly intelligent posts. It's not about the dead guy (fuck the dead guy), it's about the message the soldiers are sending to the world; "Bomb us, because we don't repect you"...



They've already made their minds up about us a long time ago and there is nothing we can do to change that. I've been over there like many others here. I didn't sit behind a desk on a nice little FOB like some fucking POG either. I fought on the line, and if you think this is bad, you don't even know HALF of it. This is nothing. Wrong? Maybe. Justified? Probably.

 Watch your best friend choke on his own blood screaming for his mother as his eyes become lifeless and tell me right now you wouldn't do the same to these scumbugs if not more...

I agree though, shouldn't have video taped because it can and probably IS being used for propaganda.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 12, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## vancouver (Jan 12, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> This is far from the truth and I say it because I've closed with them personally. These motherfuckers are smart. They are organized, somewhat tactical and they WILL fight even against superior odds. If they were that dumb we would've left a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I definitely agree with your sentiment, war is war and as brave as our soldiers are, they are not all the sharpest tools in the shed. I still have a lot of respect for them though.

As for the middle east having made up its mind about America a long time ago, this is BS. Hitler convinced good Germans (clearly not all) to exterminate 6 million Jews. The hate the middle east has for America pales in comparison. There are as many in the middle east who love America as hates it. The American public does not get both sides of the story, nor does the middle east. The USSR and the USA nearly wiped out the planet, if anyone does not know how close we really were to nuclear holocaust, it's an amazing diplomatic story of people who went against their own superiors, went with their gut instict (the instict that seperates us from animals) and made sence of what no one else could...

When I was a kid, I used to watch all the "be all you can be" commercials on T.V.; the feeling I got was not different than the feeling that came over me when Mary Lou Retton won gold in 1984, hair on back of neck standing up.

Today, it's pissing on dead soldiers and addiction to "Call of Duty". 

BTW, thanks for your service and I mean that!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 12, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I definitely agree with your sentiment, war is war and as brave *as our* soldiers are, they are not all the sharpest tools in the shed. I still have a lot of respect for them though.
> 
> As for the middle east having made up its mind about America a long time ago, this is BS. Hitler convinced good Germans (clearly not all) to exterminate 6 million Jews. The hate the middle east has for America pales in comparison. There are as many in the middle east who love America as hates it. The American public does not get both sides of the story, nor does the middle east. The USSR and the USA nearly wiped out the planet, if anyone does not know how close we really were to nuclear holocaust, it's an amazing diplomatic story of people who went against their own superiors, went with their gut instict (the instict that seperates us from animals) and made sence of what no one else could...
> 
> ...



WTF do you mean "our soldiers?"


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 12, 2012)

Canada (America's hat) has soldiers coming along with ours for the ride.  Someone's gotta do the cooking.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 12, 2012)

vancouver said:


> World War 2 vets are turning in their graves. This sort of thing only risks more American lives. I would be surprised if a lot of vets would a approve of these soldiers...





I'm a VET and I don't Approve of filming it


----------



## secdrl (Jan 12, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Canada (America's hat) has soldiers coming along with ours for the ride.  Someone's gotta do the cooking.



Yep! Leave the cooking to the canucks, leave the pissing on dead terrorists to the U.S.


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 13, 2012)

Small point to make... a Soldier serves in the U.S. Army. A Marine serves in the U.S. Marine Corps. The terms are not interchangeable. Ask any devil dog, if they are a Soldier and see the response you get. It's mainly fueled out of jealousy and penis envy, but it's all good.. hooah.
There's nothing wrong with pissing on them, lighting them on fire, eating a 6 lb bacon sandwich and then taking a massive pork-filled dump in their skulls, just don't flipping film it. However, now that it was filmed and played on every freaking news program in the world, it's very counter-productive to our mission here. Our primary mission? Get the f*ck out and never come back. The more bs that is politically stirred up, the harder it is for the homo's in washington to nut up enough to get us home.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yep! Leave the cooking to the canucks, leave the pissing on dead terrorists to the U.S.


 
You guys are dumb fucks. We were in Afghanistan from the beginning and we took over the mission in 2006. Yes, while we tagged along for the ride, your troops have been taking orders from a Canadian Brigadier General since 2006. On a per capita basis, we've lost nearly as many soldiers as you. Australia has lost the most (per capita), of course they just tagged along too, right...

Don't be Ass Wipes; we didn't go to Iraq, just like we didn't go to Nam; you see we don't enter stupid wars.

Canada News: Canada

*The inside story of that mission can now be told for the first time following a Toronto Star investigation into the top-secret operations that would cement Canada's reputation as one of the top special forces teams in the world.*


More good times...

Canadian Caper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> WTF do you mean "our soldiers?"


 
So secdrl, other than pose for "Gay Soldier Magazine", what exactly have you done for your Country??? Just Curious, all your profile pics are just of you, no army buddy's, no Afghanistan, no Iraq...what've you been up to...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

SHY_RONNIE said:


> I'm a VET and I don't Approve of filming it


 
Thank you for your service!


----------



## ExLe (Jan 13, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Should have empaled em thru their ass cracks...


 
"You Rang"...


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 13, 2012)

Im a VET and i DO approve of it. America's #1, just because our President doesnt have a set of balls to piss people off, doesnt mean our troops cant(marines, soldiers, airmen, sailors). This world is fucked up and if we waste our time making friends were going to be the ones paying the price.


----------



## rangermike (Jan 13, 2012)

SHY_RONNIE said:


> I'm a VET and I don't Approve of *filming it*




Bingo! Reps!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2012)

WW2 was much different than the war today. They will hide behind women and children and pull out an RPG and fire it at our troops. These fucks are cowards. I agree that this would never have happened in the past. But every war since then has become much more "Dirty".


----------



## BigKevKris (Jan 13, 2012)

As an OIF and OEF vet I also don't approve of FILMING....... I also don't approve of 911 conspiracy theorists......


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> I also don't approve of 911 conspiracy theorists......


 


Seriously bro? What was the ONE thing that GW used to justify war? 9-11. It's hard to think that you could do that to American citizens but they don't give a fuck.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 13, 2012)

After half the shit the Those bastards did to our boys....Fuck ehm !


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Indeed. i would have taken a finger or an ear.never photos unless your under orders and your cover for all events



Call of duty war veteran ^^^^^


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> WW2 was much different than the war today. They will hide behind women and children and pull out an RPG and fire it at our troops. These fucks are cowards. I agree that this would never have happened in the past. But every war since then has become much more "Dirty".


And that's the truth of it. The Nazi were a better people than what we're fighting now.

Fuck 'em. Pissing on them isn't good enough. I say we spray them with pig's blood. And then leave them for the dogs.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And that's the truth of it. The Nazi were a better people than what we're fighting now.


 
Really? Starving people to death and the shooting babies in the head while in the arms of their mothers, before burying the mother, dead baby and siblings alive...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Really? Starving people to death and the shooting babies in the head while in the arms of their mothers, before burying the mother, dead baby and siblings alive...



Visual appearance is everything in his world.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2012)

This kind of stuff happens in any war, my god it's war. Remember the 1st casualty in any war is always innocence. Remember what the Mayans used to do with their captured enemies. Also, 1/9th Marines in Vietnam weren't exactly tea todelers by the way.

Never, ever, ever leave any documented evidence of the shit you do, unless you plan on getting caught.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Really? Starving people to death and the shooting babies in the head while in the arms of their mothers, before burying the mother, dead baby and siblings alive...


Yes.

They cut the hands off people for stealing bread. They kill people for being gay. They kill innocent people wholesale with bombs. The cut the heads off people for no reason other than simply being there. They rape women because they've reported being raped. And the list goes on.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And that's the truth of it. *The Nazi were a better people than what we're fighting now.*
> 
> Fuck 'em. Pissing on them isn't good enough. I say we spray them with pig's blood. And then leave them for the dogs.


Except for the whole sweaters made from jew hair, lampshades made from jew skin, soap made from jew fat, murdering of gays, artists, and political dissidents. Aside from that, and the 6,000,000 exterminated people, the nazis were some really swell fellas. Being white i guess is your criterion for being better people.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Except for the whole sweaters made from jew hair, lampshades made from jew skin, soap made from jew fat, murdering of gays, artists, and political dissidents. Aside from that, and the 6,000,000 exterminated people, the nazis were some really swell fellas. Being white i guess is your criterion for being better people.


I didn't say they were good, just better than Muslims/Arabs.

Also, it's not fair to throw in that bit about the soap being made from the skin of Jewish people. I mean, everyone knows that Arabs don't use soap.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> So secdrl, other than pose for "Gay Soldier Magazine", what exactly have you done for your Country??? Just Curious, all your profile pics are just of you, no army buddy's, no Afghanistan, no Iraq...what've you been up to...



Bro, you couldn't hang with me on the battlefield. My training alone would be considered physically impossible to you.  As much as I love the Army, I'm a Marine. Zip up your pants and stop jackin' off to my pics.

No battle pics? You think my avi was taken in NYC? Kandahar 6 months ago, faggot.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> No battle pics? You think my avi was taken in NYC? Kandahar 6 months ago.


 
Yeah right, if you ever stepped foot in Kandahar, you'd know that the Canadians are running the show there, you would have never said, "our soldiers???", there's fucking maple leafs all over the place...

So if you were in Kandahar, what is Canada famous for there???

You're a fucking Army Reserves poser, you can tell by all your pics and your attitude...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mos?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Yeah right, if you ever stepped foot in Kandahar, you'd know that the Canadians are running the show there, you would have never said, "our soldiers???", there's fucking maple leafs all over the place...
> 
> So if you were in Kandahar, what is Canada famous for there???
> 
> You're a fucking Army Reserves poser, you can tell by all your pics and your attitude...



Bro, I'd fuck your shit up if you were in front of me. You got a big fuckin' mouth on you talking some disrespectful bullshit like that. Does this look like an Army Reserves Class A Uniform to you? Fuck you, faggot.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> mos?



mos 58 mp&c


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Yeah right, if you ever stepped foot in Kandahar, you'd know that the Canadians are running the show there, you would have never said, "our soldiers???", there's fucking maple leafs all over the place...
> 
> So if you were in Kandahar, what is Canada famous for there???
> 
> You're a fucking Army Reserves poser, you can tell by all your pics and your attitude...



Ooh I know the answer! Lol I played there from time to time. Yeah, they staff the NATO shit for the most part. I'll tell you what though, I loved that fuckin Tim Hortons when I would swing in to KAF. They're French vanilla latte and those chocolate chip muffins were amazing after patrols lol. 

BTW, that dudes a Marine. And to be fair, there's more Americans than Canuks there. We did get picked up by Canadian armor when our whole convoy got disabled one time. The only ones who would respond. I love my northern neighbors lol we're practically the same people!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Bro, I'd fuck your shit up if you were in front of me. You got a big fuckin' mouth on you talking some disrespectful bullshit like that.


 
Answer the question poser. The only thing disrespectful is pretending you served in the battlefield; you're a disgrace.

Where are the pics of you in Kandahar?

What was Canada famous for in Kandaha? Few people who served there would not know??


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Ooh I know the answer! Lol I played there from time to time. Yeah, they staff the NATO shit for the most part. I'll tell you what though, I loved that fuckin Tim Hortons when I would swing in to KAF. They're French vanilla latte and those chocolate chip muffins were amazing after patrols lol.
> 
> BTW, that dudes a Marine. And to be fair, there's more Americans than Canuks there. We did get picked up by Canadian armor when our whole convoy got disabled one time. The only ones who would respond. I love my northern neighbors lol we're practically the same people!


 
Shit man, you wrecked it . He would have never guessed in a million years, because he never ever stepped foot over there.

Glad you like the Coffee!! And yes, of course there were more Americans there, you're 10X our population.

Thanks for serving, you're one of the true heros!!!


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Shit man, you wrecked it . He would have never answered in a million years, because he never ever stepped foot over there.
> 
> Glad you like the Coffee!! And yest, of course there were more Americans there, you're 10X our population.
> 
> Thanks for serving, you're one of the true heros!!!



Well technically that's not what they were famous for there...I'm talking about the other big thing. I didn't realize that's what you were talking about lol. I'm talking about the big thing in the middle of the boardwalk lol. You know what I'm talking about.

And my apologies for ruining it. I guess that was more popular lol


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Answer the question poser. The only thing disrespectful is pretending you served in the battlefield; you're a disgrace.
> 
> Where are the pics of you in Kandahar?
> 
> What was Canada famous for in Kandaha? Few people who served there would not know??




 Worthless.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Well technically that's not what they were famous for there...I'm talking about the other big thing. I didn't realize that's what you were talking about lol. I'm talking about the big thing in the middle of the boardwalk lol. You know what I'm talking about.
> 
> And my apologies for ruining it. I guess that was more popular lol


 
LOL  OK, let's see if GI Joe gets this one. I have a feeling it should be pretty easy though...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Well technically that's not what they were famous for there...I'm talking about the other big thing. I didn't realize that's what you were talking about lol. I'm talking about the big thing in the middle of the boardwalk lol. You know what I'm talking about.
> 
> And my apologies for ruining it. I guess that was more popular lol



T.G.I.F. restaurant  Burger King, Massage Parlor (Thai) Don't think the BK is there anymore, though.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Worthless.


 
Is someone who pretends they fought on the front lines with true heros...


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Worthless.



Dude, the Canadians are our brothers. They were willing to help when the US Army and Marine Corps were too fucking pussy to send troops out, because medivac was red. Instead of denying our request they just said "well medi is red so let's send armor!" I don't understand the hostility here. It's pretty fucking retarded to be quite honest.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> T.G.I.F. restaurant


 
There, but not what we're talking about and you son just proved you were not there. Anyone could have googles your guess.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> T.G.I.F. restaurant  Burger King, Massage Parlor (Thai) Don't think the BK is there anymore, though.



When were you there?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Dude, the Canadians are our brothers. They were willing to help when the US Army and Marine Corps were too fucking pussy to send troops out, because medivac was red. Instead of denying our request they just said "well medi is red so let's send armor!" I don't understand the hostility here. It's pretty fucking retarded to be quite honest.


 
It's because his facade is over, I had a feeling he never served, but I didn't really know until today.

Again, you're one of the real heros!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Dude, the Canadians are our brothers. They were willing to help when the US Army and Marine Corps were too fucking pussy to send troops out, because medivac was red. Instead of denying our request they just said "well medi is red so let's send armor!" I don't understand the hostility here. It's pretty fucking retarded to be quite honest.



No, no. There's no hostility (on my part) towards Canadians troops. I've talked with a lot of those guys and they're some good dudes.

I'm talking about this fucktard Vancouver who claims to be an expert on U.S. policy. Both foreign and domestic. There's nothing this cat doesn't know, or at least claim to know.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> There, but not what we're talking about and you son just proved you were not there. Anyone could have googles your guess.



There's a fucking TGIF? Gtfo! We didn't have a massage parlor either...is the dutch restaurant still there?


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> No, no. There's no hostility (on my part) towards Canadians troops. I've talked with a lot of those guys and they're some good dudes.
> 
> I'm talking about this fucktard Vancouver who claims to be an expert on U.S. policy. Both foreign and domestic. There's nothing this cat doesn't know, or at least claim to know.



Why the fuck did you say this then???

Originally Posted by *vancouver* 

 
_I definitely agree with your sentiment, war is war and as brave *as our* soldiers are, they are not all the sharpest tools in the shed. I still have a lot of respect for them though._

_As for the middle east having made up its mind about America a long time ago, this is BS. Hitler convinced good Germans (clearly not all) to exterminate 6 million Jews. The hate the middle east has for America pales in comparison. There are as many in the middle east who love America as hates it. The American public does not get both sides of the story, nor does the middle east. The USSR and the USA nearly wiped out the planet, if anyone does not know how close we really were to nuclear holocaust, it's an amazing diplomatic story of people who went against their own superiors, went with their gut instict (the instict that seperates us from animals) and made sence of what no one else could..._

_When I was a kid, I used to watch all the "be all you can be" commercials on T.V.; the feeling I got was not different than the feeling that came over me when Mary Lou Retton won gold in 1984, hair on back of neck standing up._

_Today, it's pissing on dead soldiers and addiction to "Call of Duty". _

_BTW, thanks for your service and I mean that!_



secdrl said:


> WTF do you mean "our soldiers"


 
Busted, you're fraud and a disgrace!!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> There's a fucking TGIF? Gtfo! We didn't have a massage parlor either...is the dutch restaurant still there?


 
LOL 

He still has not gotten it...not only was he not there...he's pretty dumb too!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> There's a fucking TGIF? Gtfo! We didn't have a massage parlor either...is the dutch restaurant still there?



Yep, they were also working on an Ice Rink, too. Yeah, the TGIF was right on the boardwalk. I heard about the massage parlor, and was told that it was a Thai parlor. Never visited, or actually saw it.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Why the fuck did you say this then???
> 
> Originally Posted by *vancouver*
> 
> ...



Yep, referencing "our soldiers" as in U.S. troops is what 'hung me.' Game's over. Time to lace up the boots and put down the rifle.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> No, no. There's no hostility (on my part) towards Canadians troops. I've talked with a lot of those guys and they're some good dudes.
> 
> I'm talking about this fucktard Vancouver who claims to be an expert on U.S. policy. Both foreign and domestic. There's nothing this cat doesn't know, or at least claim to know.



Well I'm not going to defend our policies. This country has taken a turn for the worse in the last 20 years. As a matter of fact it really pisses me off. Another reason I got out, we're not fighting the same war we were when we originally invaded Afg. Hell, were not even fighting a war anymore. It's a fucking bullshit peacekeeping mission now that's getting entirely too many of ours and our allies warriors killed. It's quickly coming to be time to change things...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> There's a fucking TGIF? Gtfo! We didn't have a massage parlor either...is the dutch restaurant still there?



I don't know about any dutch restaurant, but I believe it was Camp Holland in AFG, everyone was always complaining about the dutch food.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 13, 2012)

Who on here has been deployed?  
Been to the sand box twice and yes what they did was wrong but to negate that I know the hate and anger that drives a soldier to act as such and therefore have sympathy for them. Don't be AP critical if you never been and felt the rage that will happen the first time you hear the zip of a bullet pass your head, or run from the incoming mortars and try not to loose when you see your best friend die. 

So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Who on here has been deployed?
> Been to the sand box twice and yes what they did was wrong but to negate that I know the hate and anger that drives a soldier to act as such and therefore have sympathy for them. Don't be AP critical if you never been and felt the rage that will happen the first time you hear the zip of a bullet pass your head, or run from the incoming mortars and try not to loose when you see your best friend die.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



In one of my photos, I'm with my buddy who died on deployment. It's tough to accept.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 13, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Who on here has been deployed?
> Been to the sand box twice and yes what they did was wrong but to negate that I know the hate and anger that drives a soldier to act as such and therefore have sympathy for them. Don't be AP critical if you never been and felt the rage that will happen the first time you hear the zip of a bullet pass your head, or run from the incoming mortars and try not to loose when you see your best friend die.
> 
> So Mote it Be
> Chris



Been there bud. Twice. I can honestly tell you I never felt the urge to do any of that shit. I had a good friend die while we were working on him. I have nothing but respect for the dead, whoever they may be.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Yep, referencing "our soldiers" as in U.S. troops is what 'hung me.' Game's over. Time to lace up the boots and put down the rifle.


 


			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -37215 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
You are sooooooo full of shit. You were never there. *NEVER!!! *

I never once disrespected the troops, they are HEROS.

You're a poser and a disgrace. It took you how long to figure out it was an Ice Rink and how many hints did your bro giver you????


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You are sooooooo full of shit. You were never there. *NEVER!!! *
> 
> I never once disrespected the troops, they are *HEROS.*
> 
> You're a poser and a disgrace. It took you how long to figure out it was an Ice Rink and how many hints did your bro giver you????




WTF are you talking about? Not one time did anybody hint towards anything about an ice rink. Not once. I named about 5 different places INCLUDING the one you asked about.

I think I've proved my point. Stop reachin' for shit. Shut The Fuck Up!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Been there bud. Twice. I can honestly tell you I never felt the urge to do any of that shit. I had a good friend die while we were working on him. I have nothing but respect for the dead, whoever they may be.


 

I never felt it either as I just don't allow myself to get to that point, but you as well as I know probably knew of folks who were at that point.  It is sad what they did because they were hero's now they will be treated as misfits and pay with being dishonored.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 13, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Are you fucking shitting me!? I can't wait to hear your explanation.



X2..... Neg reps are in order here


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> WTF are you talking about? Not one time did anybody hint towards anything about an ice rink. Not once. I named about 5 different places INCLUDING the one you asked about.
> 
> I think I've proved my point. Stop reachin' for shit. Shut The Fuck Up!!


 


GarlicChicken said:


> Ooh I know the answer! Lol I played there from time to time.


 
You know, the more you post, the more you'll attract your American brothers who will read this and read between the lines too...

You are a total fucking fraud and if you weren't you would have shut me up a long time ago...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You know, the more you post, the more you'll attract your American brothers who will read this and read between the lines too...
> 
> You are a total fucking fraud and if you weren't you would have shut me up a long time ago...




  (recharging the neg hammer)


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> (recharging the neg hammer)



Hammer charged bro!!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Hammer charged bro!!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 13, 2012)

Our military, and Canada's, deserve far more respect than some are showing here.  If you haven't served you are in no place to judge the Marines who did this.  

I've never served in the military but I will relate what a close friend of mine, who was in the Marines, said about it.  "Fucking cool!"  He was over there in the '90s and saw what the arabs do to our people firsthand.  They will mutilate and disgrace our dead because they feel they should but they get all pissy when the same happens to theirs.  

I agree.  If they want their dead treated with respect then they should be doing the same with ours.  They play at being civilized and better than everybody else so let them prove it.  Until then, show them that if they can't have respect for our dead and for our people they reap what they sow.  

Our foreign policy is in the shitter with that part of the world, which doesn't really help matters and is generally what got us in this debacle in the first place.  Playing both sides off each other in the name of making a buck and making some backroom deals before fucking them in the ass and generally making a mess of things.  I'm over simplifying it but they generally hate us for having to stick our noses in their business all the time.  They want to blow each other up, let them.  Just tell them "Look, we want to buy your oil.  We'll buy all you can pump out of the ground.  Shoot each other all day and night but keep that oil flowing."


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Our military, and Canada's, deserve far more respect than some are showing here.  If you haven't served you are in no place to judge the Marines who did this.
> 
> I've never served in the military but I will relate what a close friend of mine, who was in the Marines, said about it.  "Fucking cool!"  He was over there in the '90s and saw what the arabs do to our people firsthand.  They will mutilate and disgrace our dead because they feel they should but they get all pissy when the same happens to theirs.
> 
> ...


This would be a very effective foreign policy!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Hammer charged bro!!


 
Good luck dipshits, your fingers will be sore to offset the positive rep I've been getting from Vets and other people with intelect...

It seems the only guys who pissed at me is a guy who pretends to serve along brave Heros and his boy toy!!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Good luck dipshits, your fingers will be sore to offset the positive rep I've been getting from Vets and other people with intelect...
> 
> It seems the only guys who pissed at me is a guy who pretends to serve along brave Heros and his boy toy!!



You didn't prove that he didn't serve bro.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Our military, and Canada's, deserve far more respect than some are showing here. If you haven't served you are in no place to judge the Marines who did this.
> 
> I've never served in the military but I will relate what a close friend of mine, who was in the Marines, said about it. "Fucking cool!" He was over there in the '90s and saw what the arabs do to our people firsthand. They will mutilate and disgrace our dead because they feel they should but they get all pissy when the same happens to theirs.
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree with your sentiment man, our Vets are Heros. Most of the guys condemning this action are in fact Vets, I think most are role models, all are heros!!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You didn't prove that he didn't serve bro.



He's got nothing. Never did. I didn't have to justify my service to this Canuck, but I did. I answered every question he had AND SOME. I named more POI over there and he still cried like a bitch.  The fucker tried to tell me I was Army Reserves, I posted Pics. Tried to tell me I've never been deployed, posted pics, asked about MOS, answered him.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You didn't prove that he didn't serve bro.


 
No but another military brother played along as he knew what I was getting at. He for sure has been there, dipshit has not.

The guy's not shy, his got all these pics of him in arms (zero in the field), he could have ended this fast.

You've got to read the whole thread man.

1) He thought there were no Canadians in Afghanistan, which is what started this.
2) He could not name a landmark on base, but he continued to try and prove it. Enough time elapsed that he was able to do some research...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> No but another military brother played along as he knew what I was getting at. He for sure has been there, dipshit has not.
> 
> The guy's not shy, his got all these pics of him in arms (*zero in the field)*, he could have ended this fast.
> 
> ...



Wrong. I said that the Canadians weren't running the show. To my knowledge, NO U.S. troops were taking orders from any Canadian Brass.

Seriously, fucker? How much time lapsed between my posts? Maybe 2? 3 Minutes? I named 5 or 6 places in Kandahar and that wasn't good enough for you. You're a pussy.

Again, check out my avi. Where the fuck do you think that picture was taken? You're word is flawed bruh..you're not dependable. You already said I was never in the Marines, I was Army Reserves, proved you wrong. (among other things) You ever consider that some of the shit I do can't be posted or I don't have pictures of? I'm there to do a job, not take photos.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 13, 2012)

Every American knows that Canada is there. There were Canadians in Vietnam too; only a few hundred or so. I don’t recall him denying Canada was there.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Every American knows that Canada is there. There were Canadians in Vietnam too; only a few hundred or so. I don???t recall him denying Canada was there.


 
Originally Posted by *vancouver* 

 
_I definitely agree with your sentiment, war is war and as brave *as our* soldiers are, they are not all the sharpest tools in the shed. I still have a lot of respect for them though._

_As for the middle east having made up its mind about America a long time ago, this is BS. Hitler convinced good Germans (clearly not all) to exterminate 6 million Jews. The hate the middle east has for America pales in comparison. There are as many in the middle east who love America as hates it. The American public does not get both sides of the story, nor does the middle east. The USSR and the USA nearly wiped out the planet, if anyone does not know how close we really were to nuclear holocaust, it's an amazing diplomatic story of people who went against their own superiors, went with their gut instict (the instict that seperates us from animals) and made sence of what no one else could..._

_When I was a kid, I used to watch all the "be all you can be" commercials on T.V.; the feeling I got was not different than the feeling that came over me when Mary Lou Retton won gold in 1984, hair on back of neck standing up._

_Today, it's pissing on dead soldiers and addiction to "Call of Duty". _

_BTW, thanks for your service and I mean that!_


Quote:
Originally Posted by *secdrl* 

 
_WTF do you mean "our soldiers"_

Right here, but your really need to read all the posts to put it in proper context...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Originally Posted by *vancouver*
> 
> 
> _I definitely agree with your sentiment, war is war and as brave *as our* soldiers are, they are not all the sharpest tools in the shed. I still have a lot of respect for them though._
> ...



Are you this fucking stupid? I was referencing YOUR statement about "our soldiers." You're saying "our soldiers" and you don't serve. That was my point. Don't twist my shit around fuck face.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 13, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Are you fucking shitting me!? I can't wait to hear your explanation.



How do you explain the differences in the planes? Extra fuselage, painted grey, nose cone blows up before entry, and the precession that these so called terrorists can fly these manoeuvres. What about the other 47 storey building that came down when it was not hit? Owner of the building told fireman to pull it!! Which means demolish, it was down in a few hours, on the biggest day in the capital, they have time to precisely wire up a 47 storey building and demolish it? The penatgon, Donald Rumsfeld on the lawn saving people, the most important defence person, i am sure they have people for that. The plane that hit the pentagon, where is the wreckage, the engines a 6ft tall person can stand inside. Remember the planes made massive explosions? Why did the pentagon plane not make one, shit you can the yellow pages sitting on a desk next to the hole. You yanks have been hoodwinked?????????i could go on. You tube it


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Are you this fucking stupid? I was referencing YOUR statement about "our soldiers." You're saying "our soldiers" and you don't serve. That was my point. Don't twist my shit around fuck face.


 
You are an Ass Wipe, no one reading this is going to infer I held myself out as a soldier. Are you really as stupid as the look in the pic I posted???

Nice try, but you are trying to spin this to mean something other that what you intended, you're a fraud, you were never deployed, but you pretend you were...

There are very few (if any) Vets defending you here...why is that...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> How do you explain the differences in the planes? Extra fuselage, painted grey, nose cone blows up before entry, and the *precession* that these so called terrorists can fly these *manoeuvres*. What about the other 47 *storey* building that came down when it was not hit? Owner of the building told fireman to pull it!! Which means demolish, it was down in a few hours, on the biggest day in the capital, they have time to precisely wire up a 47 *storey* building and demolish it? The *penatgon*, Donald Rumsfeld on the lawn saving people, the most important *defence *person, i am sure they have people for that. The plane that hit the pentagon, where is the wreckage, the engines a 6ft tall person can stand inside. Remember the planes made massive explosions? Why did the pentagon plane not make one, shit you can the yellow pages sitting on a desk next to the hole. You yanks have been hoodwinked?????????i could go on. You tube it



I see your Conspiracy Theory Spell-Checker wasn't working. Wow.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You are an Ass Wipe, no one reading this is going to infer I held myself out as a soldier. Are you really as stupid as the look in the pic I posted???
> 
> Nice try, but you are trying to spin this to mean something other that what you intended, you're a fraud, you were never deployed, but you pretend you were...
> 
> There are very few (if any) Vets defending you here...why is that...



The Beginning Of Your Meltdown Begins Now...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I see your Conspiracy Theory Spell-Checker wasn't working. Wow.



You know i am right. You Americans watched mass murder right in front of you by your own government and blamed someone else??????..idjits


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



 That guy probably never served, either.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


>



The machine gun overcompensates for the boat. When fired the boat goes backwards???..


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2012)

Allowing themselves to be filmed obviously wasn't too bright of our boys over there, but it totally doesn't bother me that they did that.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 13, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> Allowing themselves to be filmed obviously wasn't too bright of our boys over there, but it totally doesn't bother me that they did that.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


>


 
Deadly precision watercraft. The enemy laughs and then we blow them away


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Are you this fucking stupid? I was referencing YOUR statement about "our soldiers." You're saying "our soldiers" and you don't serve. That was my point. Don't twist my shit around fuck face.



This statement is bs; You were clearly mocking him for being Canadian. Even Stevie Wonder can see this.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 13, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> This statement is bs; You were clearly mocking him for being Canadian. Even Stevie Wonder can see this.


 

I don't need to imply anything. If I was mocking canadians, I would be a little more direct than that.  You're saying that I'm mocking him for being Canadian, Vancouver is saying that I was implying that Canadian troops aren't in Afghanistan. (Which is assanine, even non-military personel know there are Canadian boots on the ground. Along with about 15 other NATO Alliance forces) Which is it?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure secdrl was mocking Vancouver for being liberal and democratic, so he has been giving him shit for anything lately. That's my .02.

Ps. Vancouver I have photos of him serving with others and he never said Canada wasn't there.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -37519 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
Still being a little cunt eh!

Let's see these pics...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Still being a little cunt *eh*!
> 
> Let's see these pics...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 14, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Still being a little cunt eh!
> 
> Let's see these pics...


 Ask him to email you. I can't paste them for some reason.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 14, 2012)

Unless he hired a bunch of guys to pretend to be Marines, I doubt he is a phony.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

2 days, he's already posted a pic proving he's a Marine and he's got pics plastered on his profile page. No pics of Kandahar...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 14, 2012)

i dont see anything wrong in that


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> i dont see anything wrong in that



Vancouver is just an annoying faggot, now. Again, he said I was Army Reserves, that was bullshit, he said I've never seen combat, bullshit He said that I said Canadians were never in AFG, bullshit. I named over a handful of various places/locations in Afghanistan and you're still a shit talker. 

I signed up to fight for the United States, not take pictures of the battlefield. As I said before, he's too busy being a shit talker to realize that maybe what I do can't be photographed. I posted a BUNCH of pics...time for you to lay down, faggot.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's another picture in AFG. I hope this settles it.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Vancouver is just an annoying faggot, now. Again, he said I was Army Reserves, that was bullshit, he said I've never seen combat, bullshit He said that I said Canadians were never in AFG, bullshit. I named over a handful of various places/locations in Afghanistan and you're still a shit talker.
> 
> I signed up to fight for the United States, not take pictures of the battlefield. As I said before, he's too busy being a shit talker to realize that maybe what I do can't be photographed. I posted a BUNCH of pics...time for you to lay down, faggot.


 
What you do can't be photographed??  You're a lance corporal...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

Originally Posted by *secdrl* 

 
_T.G.I.F. restaurant  Burger King, Massage Parlor (Thai) Don't think the BK is there anymore, though._




GarlicChicken said:


> When were you there?


 

Answer your bros questions...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

vancouver said:


> What you do can't be photographed??  You're a lance corporal...



That photo was taken years ago... Notice the difference in size.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Vancouver is just an annoying faggot, now. Again, he said I was Army Reserves, that was bullshit, he said I've never seen combat, bullshit He said that I said Canadians were never in AFG, bullshit. I named over a handful of various places/locations in Afghanistan and you're still a shit talker.
> 
> I signed up to fight for the United States, not take pictures of the battlefield. As I said before, he's too busy being a shit talker to realize that maybe what I do can't be photographed. I posted a BUNCH of pics...time for you to lay down, faggot.


 1 why would you have to prove anything?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> 1 why would you have to prove anything?



Yeah, I know. It's getting old. I've never had someone jack off to my photos and career as much as this fuck does.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> 1 why would you have to prove anything?


 
He's been trying waaaay too hard. Anyone who served a day in Afghanistan would have told me to fuck off and be done with it. Instead he's beating around the bush, over and over...

I would have never started with him if he didn't open a can or worms to begin with...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

vancouver said:


> He's been trying waaaay too hard. Anyone who served a day in Afghanistan would have told me to fuck off and be done with it. Instead he's beating around the bush, over and over...
> 
> I would have never started with him if he didn't open a can or worms to begin with...



The pics have been posted WAY before you inquired. I was trying to being decent and shut your mouth by posting a few more pics and answering some questions.

I would've let it go by now? I don't know any Marine or Soldier that would take to kindly to some jackoff telling them they never served. That's not something I let go.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> The pics have been posted WAY before you inquired. I was trying to being decent and shut your mouth by posting a few more pics and answering some questions.
> 
> I would've let it go by now? I don't know any Marine or Soldier that would take to kindly to some jackoff telling them they never served. That's not something I let go.


 
Only you buddy, only you. You said way to much fucked up shit for me to believe you were ever there. Then you tried to prove it, which in itself is suspect...any self respecting Marine would have told me to fuck off. You couldn't name any of the Canadian landmarks after being given hints. You posted a Pic that you're a Marine, but then say you can't pic posts of Afghanistan, it's clasified for what you do...

You ignored you Military bros request as to when you were there...

too many lose ends and anyone who would pretend to have been there is a dirt bag...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Only you buddy, only you. You said way to much fucked up shit for me to believe you were ever there. Then you tried to prove it, which in itself is suspect...any self respecting Marine would have told me to fuck off. You couldn't name any of the Canadian landmarks after being given pics. You posted a Pic that you're a Marine, but then say you can't pic posts of Afghanistan, it's clasified for what you do...
> 
> too many lose ends and anyone who would pretend to have been there is a dirt bag...



Okay, bro. (recharging the hammer)


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Okay, bro. (recharging the hammer)


 
You'd have to neg me about 100X to offset the positive reps I've gotten because of you...but have at it...

If you've been a Marine for several years, served in Afghanistan and should have clearly earned a rank of non-commisioned officer by now, why would you be wasting all this energy. Just tell me to fuck off and be done with it...

or prove you were deployed and make me eat crow...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 14, 2012)

I've indirectly told you to fuck off and lay down about a dozen times. I guess you need me to be a little more direct. Fuck You, Fuck Off. Now, write me an apology letter.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I've indirectly told you to fuck off and lay down about a dozen times. I guess you need me to be a little more direct. Fuck You, Fuck Off. Now, write me an apology letter.


 
Too many words, a real Marine would have just told me to "fuck off"

There's no doubt you are a Marine, or were a Marine, but there's no way you served in Kandahar. There isn't an American Soldier who would not have known there was plenty of Canadians hanging around, a Tim Hortons on the boardwalk and a big ass rink...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 14, 2012)

yes they were all cooking our food


----------



## vancouver (Jan 14, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> yes they were all cooking our food


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jan 15, 2012)

In Nam worse things happen. The dum fuks should not have filmed it.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> In Nam worse things happen. The dum fuks should not have filmed it.



I just read a few minutes ago that the individuals were all identified and "interviewed." They were part of a Marine 2nd Batallion Sniper Group. Since the U.S. government typically likes to make examples out of our own guys, we'll see how this one turns out.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

*Bill Maher, Dana Loesch: Outrage over video allegedly showing Marines urinating on Taliban is overblown *

Bill Maher wants to know what all the fuss is about.

The liberal, HBO comedian argued the outrage over video purportedly depicting four U.S. Marines urinating on the corpses of Taliban fighters, is being blown out of proportion.

Maher called the incident "distasteful" Friday on his "Real Time" show, but added,* "A dead body is just, you know a f------ body that's dead and it just doesn't bother me.*"

He also went on to say Americans have committed worse offenses, like torture, and said it depended "what the people they were pissing on did."

*"If they were real Taliban, if they were people who burned down girls' schools, and, you know, do honor rapes and throw acid in people's faces, I'm not that upset about pissing on them," he said.*

Maher's criticism echo CNN contributor and conservative radio host Dana Loesch, who saluted the Marines on her show, even adding that would have been willing to join them.

"Can someone explain to me if there is supposed to be a scandal that someone pees on the corpse of a Taliban fighter -- someone who as part of an organization murdered over 3,000 Americans," she said on her show. "I'd drop trou and do it too. That's me, though???Come on people this is a war."

The defense comes as Afghan and White House officials, including Defense Secretary Leon Panetta and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, have vehemently condemned the video, which surfaced Wednesday.

In it, four men in Marine uniforms are seen urinating on three corpses. One of them is heard saying, "have a nice day, buddy."

On Friday, the Marine Corps took a step toward possibly charging the U.S. servicemen, whose names have not been revealed.

According to Reuters, the Corps. assigned a lead investigator to probe the incident. His job would include deciding what charges, if any would be brought against the men.



Read more: Bill Maher, Dana Loesch: Outrage over video allegedly showing Marines urinating on Taliban is overblown  - NY Daily News


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Bill Maher is a complete tool. Worthless individual who doesn't deserve to breath.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Bill Maher is a complete tool. Worthless individual who doesn't deserve to breath.



But he agrees with mostly everyone here.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I just read a few minutes ago that the individuals were all identified and "interviewed." They were part of a Marine 2nd Batallion Sniper Group. Since the U.S. government typically likes to make examples out of our own guys, we'll see how this one turns out.



I hope nothing comes of it.  But that's just my way of thinking.  If the arabs/taliban or whatever the hell they are that gets upset over that don't want it to happen then they need to treat our dead with respect as well.  Life isn't a one way street.


----------



## LAM (Jan 15, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> If the arabs/taliban or whatever the hell they are that gets upset over that don't want it to happen then they need to treat our dead with respect as well.  Life isn't a one way street.



yes but they are where they should be and we are not...big difference between a real threat and a fake one half way around the world.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Bill Maher is a complete tool. Worthless individual who doesn't deserve to breath.


I'll second this. 

He's a pseudo-news POS that takes news, chews it up, and then regurgitates into the mouths of people that can't handle real news. 

That's some shitty biased "news."


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

This thread is a perfect example of why most of the world despises americans.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why most of the world despises americans.


The "rest of the world" wouldn't be happy with the US even if we gave them all of our possessions, all of our land, and died. So we don't give a shit what the "rest of the world" thinks.


----------



## swollen (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The "rest of the world" wouldn't be happy with the US even if we gave them all of our possessions, all of our land, and died. So we don't give a shit what the "rest of the world" thinks.



x2! Perfectly said my friend...


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The "rest of the world" wouldn't be happy with the US even if we gave them all of our possessions, all of our land, and died. So we don't give a shit what the "rest of the world" thinks.



The only people that want your land and possessions are the Mexicans, because most of it used to be theirs... the rest of the world just wants america to STFU and get out of their backyard.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

And a big lol at you chumps negging me... haha, neg away, neggers.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> The only people that want your land and possessions are the Mexicans, because most of it used to be theirs...



Give your land back to the French, the British, Eskimos or Indaians. What? Not gonna? Thought so.



Canucklehead said:


> the rest of the world just wants america to STFU and get out of their backyard.



I would like nothing more. Africa and the Middle East deserve their fate. Also, spending money on the "rest of the world" is a complete waste. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Give your land back to the French, the British, Eskimos or Indaians. What? Not gonna? Thought so.



LOL, don't know much about Canada there do ya.... we don't have to give the land back to anyone, it already belongs to the French, British, Inuit, and First Nations, etc. They're called Canadians bro...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> LOL, don't know much about Canada there do ya.... we don't have to give the land back to anyone, it already belongs to the French, British, Inuit, and First Nations, etc. They're called Canadians bro...



Ever heard of Canada Day? You know, where you stopped being a part of the British Empire?

France were forced out. The remainder left behind constitutes Quebec.

Also, you're saying that an Inuit can just go to a location and claim it? Because they own it? They must have just given you all that land.


----------



## bundle (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why most of the world despises americans.


 who gives a fuck what the rest of the world thinks of AMERICANS, fuck them ALL


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

*Rick Perry defends Marines who urinated on Taliban corpses, calls government???s reaction ???over the top??? *



> Rick Perry thinks the video showing U.S. Marines urinating on what appears to be dead Taliban fighters posted online last week is just an example of ???kids??? being kids.
> 
> The GOP hopeful said Sunday he feels the reaction to footage has been "over the top" and he would have handled the situation differently as president.
> 
> ...





Read more: Rick Perry defends Marines who urinated on Taliban corpses, calls government


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> *Rick Perry defends Marines who urinated on Taliban corpses, calls government???s reaction ???over the top??? *
> 
> 
> Read more: Rick Perry defends Marines who urinated on Taliban corpses, calls government



 

Good for him!


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> *#1*Ever heard of Canada Day? You know, where you stopped being a part of the British Empire?
> 
> *#2*France were forced out. The remainder left behind constitutes Quebec.
> 
> *#3*Also, you're saying that an Inuit can just go to a location and claim it? Because they own it? They must have just given you all that land.



lmao


*#1*"Canada Day (French: Fête du Canada) is the national day of Canada, a federal statutory holiday celebrating the anniversary of the July 1, 1867, enactment of the British North America Act (today called the Constitution Act, 1867), which united three British colonies into a single country, called Canada, *within the British Empire*. Originally called Dominion Day (French: Le Jour de la Confédération)."

#2 We have two national languages, one of them is French. The French didn't go anywhere, they are a huge part of Canada. There are many French speaking communities in other provinces besides Quebec.

*#3*"*Nunavut comprises a major portion of Northern Canada, and most of the Canadian Arctic Archipelago, making it the fifth-largest country subdivision in the world.* The capital Iqaluit (formerly "Frobisher Bay") on Baffin Island, in the east, was chosen by the 1995 capital plebiscite. Other major communities include the regional centres of Rankin Inlet and Cambridge Bay. Nunavut also includes Ellesmere Island to the north, as well as the eastern and southern portions of Victoria Island in the west and Akimiski Island in James Bay to the far south.
Nunavut is both the least populous and the largest in geography of the provinces and territories of Canada. One of the most remote, sparsely settled regions in the world, it has an *estimated population of over 33,000, mostly Inuit, spread over an area the size of Western Europe*. Nunavut is also home to the northernmost permanently inhabited place in the world, Alert."


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> *Rick Perry defends Marines who urinated on Taliban corpses, calls government???s reaction ???over the top??? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those Marines didn't make any mistake, your boyfriend made the mistake when he decided to lie & send them over there.  Those 18, 19 year old kids are supposed to be acting as teenagers going to school and making mistakes on exams or fingering Susie rotten crotch.

They just became part of their phuqed up environment that they've been placed in over and over, again.

Now they're going to be made an example of, and that example once again is misdirected at the wrong people/person.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

[B said:
			
		

> Canucklefuckhead[/B];2639230]lmao
> 
> 
> *#1*"Canada Day (French: Fête du Canada) is the national day of Canada, a federal statutory holiday celebrating the anniversary of the July 1, 1867, enactment of the British North America Act (today called the Constitution Act, 1867), which united three British colonies into a single country, called Canada, *within the British Empire*. Originally called Dominion Day (French: Le Jour de la Confédération)."
> ...



I see someone copy and pasted from Wikipedia. DOMS  you, now you're in damage control. I went ahead and changed your username to a more fitting title.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> *I see someone copy and pasted from Wikipedia*. DOMS  you, now you're in damage control. I went ahead and changed your username to a more fitting title.



Yup. I copied and pasted from wiki... I find it is an easy way to disseminate knowledge to uneducated peons such as yourself.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## btls (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a CAR with one star on it. Been to Iraq and Afghan - 0311. Let me say this: these guys are so fucked... their chain of command will find out who they are and since Hilary Clinton was talking about this dumb ass goat fuck of a situation the other day on the news, I guarantee you that the world is about to come crashing down on these dumbasses heads. Its one thing to piss on em, but to video tape it and let it somehow get posted to the internet, absolutely stupid!


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

btls said:


> I have a CAR with one star on it. Been to Iraq and Afghan - 0311. Let me say this: these guys are so fucked... their chain of command will find out who they are and since Hilary Clinton was talking about this dumb ass goat fuck of a situation the other day on the news, *I guarantee you that the world is about to come crashing down on these dumbasses *heads. Its one thing to piss on em, but to video tape it and let it somehow* get posted to the internet*, absolutely stupid!



Like I said, our U.S. government (under the current adminstration) operates on the appeasement agenda. I can only imagine the level of apologies from high-ranking defense officials.  Obviously, they shouldn't have video taped it, but our government will definitely try to make an example out of them.

They said the video wasn't actually seen/uploaded to the internet until they got back stateside; I believe they were all based In North Carolina.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why most of the world despises americans.


 
Our Canadian troops were doing the same thing. These soldiers are not why the world hates America, some of the attitudes in this thread are. For the most part, vets and service men have not been approving of this (or the video taping of it)...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The "rest of the world" wouldn't be happy with the US even if we gave them all of our possessions, all of our land, and died. So we don't give a shit what the "rest of the world" thinks.


 
This is far from the case 50 years ago and the 300 years before that. America has changed...more right winged, more ignorant, but of course i'm not speaking for everyone...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Ever heard of Canada Day? You know, where you stopped being a part of the British Empire?
> 
> France were forced out. The remainder left behind constitutes Quebec.
> 
> Also, you're saying that an Inuit can just go to a location and claim it? Because they own it? They must have just given you all that land.


 
Partly right...Quebec is part of Canada, but it does have distinct society status in the constitution.

North American Indian in most cases can live and work on either side of the border, they are citizens of North America. If you're lucky to be 1/16th Indian, you can gain some of the benefits. I tried, damit no Indian blood...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>


 
This thread was never really about Canada, but since you brought it up...






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> This is far from the case 50 years ago and the 300 years before that. America has changed...more right winged, more ignorant, but of course i'm not speaking for everyone...


50 years ago, many countries were ignorant about the rest of the world. They were also more afraid of us back then. We were in a cold war and would fuck just about anyone if we thought they'd crossed us.

There are quite a few people at there that hate the US for simply having a lot.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Partly right...Quebec is part of Canada, but it does have distinct society status in the constitution.



I've talked to quite a few Canadians that had a strong dislike for Quebec and its people.



vancouver said:


> North American Indian in most cases can live and work on either side of the border, they are citizens of North America. If you're lucky to be 1/16th Indian, you can gain some of the benefits. I tried, damit no Indian blood...



If I did, I'd use the money to get a transfusion.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> 50 years ago, many countries were ignorant about the rest of the world. They were also more afraid of us back then. We were in a cold war and would fuck just about anyone if we thought they'd crossed us.
> 
> There are quite a few people at there that hate the US for simply having a lot.


 
Even 20 years ago, everyone wanted to come to the U.S. first, now there is a long list of alternatives...I listened to your own political and economic analysts say the U.S. has done a poor job of promoting itself, that and the rise of the right have made other more moderate countries more attractive. I'm not talking about just off the boat with 2 dollars in pocket, I'm talking about the people you want immigrating...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

Shit i piss on my neighbors car all the time just because..true story


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Shit i piss on my neighbors car all the time just because..true story



Call of duty war veteran ^^^^


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Even 20 years ago, everyone wanted to come to the U.S. first, now there is a long list of alternatives...I listened to your own political and economic analysts say the U.S. has done a poor job of promoting itself, that and the rise of the right have made other more moderate countries more attractive. I'm not talking about just off the boat with 2 dollars in pocket, I'm talking about the people you want immigrating...



I disagree with your hypothesis that the rise of the right is any way a problem.   The problem is the people in control of the right wing, and the direction they have gone.   They have completely disregarded the intelligent right (the george wills, will buckley jr's) for this nut job rush limbaugh / Michelle Bachman type of conservatism that is far more fascist than conservative by any standard.

Limbaugh and his supporters often talk down on anyone with education. It is truly shameful.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Even 20 years ago, everyone wanted to come to the U.S. first, now there is a long list of alternatives...I listened to your own political and economic analysts say the U.S. has done a poor job of promoting itself, that and the rise of the right have made other more moderate countries more attractive. I'm not talking about just off the boat with 2 dollars in pocket, I'm talking about the people you want immigrating...



Good. Let them go elsewhere. We have enough coming here now. It needs to be less.

But that has nothing to do with why people hate America. Some people have legitimate reasons, but many simply hate the US for having more.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Call of duty war veteran ^^^^


 haven't played that in a while..but I have in real life.....


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I've talked to quite a few Canadians that had a strong dislike for Quebec and its people.


 
Interesting, I've heard the same thing down south, some states are not too fond of others...

Quebec is an amazing place if you are not an ignorant right winged white anglo with a chip on your shoulder. Those from Ontario and Alberta, once the 2 wealthiest provinces in Canada (now Sask, AB and NFL) used to resent the fact that Quebec was receiving transfer payments. Now that Ontario is a have not province (think Detroit), they are receiving transfers from Quebec, but I'm pretty sure not too many Quebecers are pissed off about it, they're to busy drinking wine and doing it doggy style while watching the Habs, my kind of lifestyle if I wasn't a half conservative bilingual white dude in Western Canada.... I'll retire there, drink wine and grow my olives...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2012)

I go ice fishing quite a few times a winter on lake Simcoe and everyone in the Barrie area talks badly about Quebec.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Interesting, I've heard the same thing down south, some states are not too fond of others...
> 
> Quebec is an amazing place if you are not an ignorant right winged white anglo with a chip on your shoulder.



Don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just repeating what I've heard and was curious about it.

There are some state biases. Usually California (seen as wetback overrun and being ruined by liberals) and Texas (murderous rednecks). There are also regional biases.

But no one takes these all that serious.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

All i know is i hate when i'm crusein around and you stop to eat and no one speaks english..


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just repeating what I've heard and was curious about it.
> 
> There are some state biases. Usually California (seen as wetback overrun and being ruined by liberals) and Texas (murderous rednecks). There are also regional biases.
> 
> But no one takes these all that serious.



Careful, you're going back and forth with a non-U.S. Citizen who is proficient in U.S. domestic and foreign policy. There's nothing that he doesn't know. You're fighting a losing battle.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> All i know is i hate when i'm crusein around and you stop to eat and no one speaks english..


The last time I was in Burbank, I went north to get a Cupid's Hot Dog. All I was were chewies. No whites. No blacks. What a shitty city.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The last time I was in Burbank, I went north to get a Cupid's Hot Dog. All I was were chewies. No whites. No blacks. What a shitty city.


think that great went to an Italian eatery in DC and who was doing the cooking and serving The Chewies..I thought i was the only one who called them chewies.I remembere when i was a kid burbank and borwalk was all white and only a very few chewies.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> This thread is a perfect example of why most of the world despises americans.


I call "bullshit" on that comment.
 Reminds me of the picture in Indonesia after the tsunami of our Marines giving food to the people there and the fucking guy getting the food has a bin laden shirt on.
Without the awful U.S. the pisshole they call the United Nations wouldnt even exist.
Every fucking natural disaster who do you see helping....the U.S.
Who is helping with the aids epidemic in Africa.....the U.S(Bush no less)
And if the U.SA. is such an asshole country,why cant I walk a city block without seeing someone from another country that doesnt speak english either working here or better yet owning a fucking business.
Look,there is no easy answer for the fucking animals in the middle east.I actually think we are better off letting their dictators stay in power because they keep the animals at bay.You take the dictators out and all hell breaks loose(Iraq).
Also we dont fight these wars to win as we did in WW2.We are to busy trying to keep everybody happy.Meanwhile we have kids coming home with no fucking legs because eventhough they knew the enemy is wearing burkas,hiding in hospitals,mosques ect. they couldnt do shit.
Again I call bullshit.
So for all these countries that have ill feelings towards the U.S.,lets see how well they do without us.
And vancouver,you have no idea whether sec has served overseas or not and to see these comments spewed over and over to a guy that serves for MY country is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> think that great went to an Italian eatery in DC and who was doing the cooking and serving The Chewies..I thought i was the only one who called them chewies.I remembere when i was a kid burbank and borwalk was all white and only a very few chewies.



Back in the 80s, a chewie would be careful about being east of the 5 in Burbank.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

fitter420 said:


> I call "bullshit" on that comment.
> Reminds me of the picture in Indonesia after the tsunami of our Marines giving food to the people there and the fucking guy getting the food has a bin laden shirt on.
> Without the awful U.S. the pisshole they call the United Nations wouldnt even exist.
> Every fucking natural disaster who do you see helping....the U.S.
> ...


They don't care how much aid we give, they just want shit to bitch about.


----------



## patricio (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> But that has nothing to do with why people hate America. Some people have legitimate reasons, but many simply hate the US for having more.



 It's amusing how racism and ignorance always go hand in hand. 
I have nothing to do with the US, black people, jews, arabs or any other minority, just an opinion


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

patricio said:


> It's amusing how racism and ignorance always go hand in hand.
> I have nothing to do with the US, black people, jews, arabs or any other minority, just an opinion



So...you're saying you're ignorant?


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Our Canadian troops were doing the same thing. *These soldiers are not why the world hates America, some of the attitudes in this thread are*. For the most part, vets and service men have not been approving of this (or the video taping of it)...



That's exactly what I mean. 



fitter420 said:


> I call "bullshit" on that comment.
> Reminds me of the picture in Indonesia after the tsunami of our Marines giving food to the people there and the fucking guy getting the food has a bin laden shirt on.
> Without the awful U.S. the pisshole they call the United Nations wouldnt even exist.
> Every fucking natural disaster who do you see helping....the U.S.
> ...



That is exactly what they want. To be without you. Problem is, the US doesn't want any more countries to become successful prosperous nations without them. Your country is all about keeping third-world nations down. You mentioned Africa, which is being raped by US (and Chinese) interests/megacorps even worse than in colonial times. It's easier to make a quick buck off of a poor nation with limited infrastructure. 

While the US gov't spends trillions uselessly on its wars, US corporations are making billions off of the 'war effort' that is going straight into the pockets of the already rich while average joe american is losing his job, his house, and his old age security...



It always amuses me how the american media was praising the "heroic, selfless, courageous mujahideen" just a few years ago, and now most americans these days believe they are sub-human scum that should have their corpses desecrated....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

Rambo 3 was very unfortunate


how could you rambo!!!???


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Your country is all about keeping third-world nations down.



Yes, of course. It's the USA keeping them down. 




Canucklehead said:


> You mentioned Africa, which is being raped by US (and Chinese)


 Holy shit are you a moron. You know jack shit about Africa. But feel free to go ahead and say you do. Then I'll show how you know jack. The vast majority of what's wrong with Africa is the fault of Africans.




Canucklehead said:


> interests/megacorps even worse than in colonial times.



Another example of how you're a dumb ass. Africa was best under colonial rule. 

Africans have been killing each other since before written history. the archaeological evindence shows this. They only cut back on killing each other while the Europeans were in control. The Europeans also brought technology way beyond anything they could come up with.

It when the Europeans left that shit went bad again.

But sure, try and tell me how Robert Mugabe's treatment of Zimbabwe is the fault of anyone but Africans

You know jack shit about Africa.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Yes, of course. It's the USA keeping them down.
> 
> 
> Holy shit are you a moron. You know jack shit about Africa. But feel free to go ahead and say you do. Then I'll show how you know jack. The vast majority of what's wrong with Africa is the fault of Africans.
> ...




I have African relatives bro...


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 15, 2012)

these guys are going to be punished/prosecuted =/


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I have African relatives bro...


And, as everyone knows, Africans are known for their brilliant minds.

Then please explain how the fact that Africa is so fucked up is the fault of American or Europeans.

You're going to need to bring your A game, because every single person that debated this topic with me has gone down faster than a Chinese hooker. I have a job that requires me to study Africa.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And, as everyone knows, Africans are known for their brilliant minds.
> 
> *Then please explain how the fact that Africa is so fucked up is the fault of American or Europeans.*
> 
> You're going to need to bring your A game, because every single person that debated this topic with me has gone down faster than a Chinese hooker. I have a job that requires me to study Africa.



Did I say that? No. I said US and Chinese interests/corporations are raping Africa, which is a fact.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And, as everyone knows, Africans are known for their brilliant minds.
> 
> Then please explain how the fact that Africa is so fucked up is the fault of American or Europeans.
> 
> You're going to need to bring your A game, because every single person that debated this topic with me has *gone down faster than a Chinese hooker*. I have a job that requires me to study Africa.



How Fast Is that?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

Real quick...name one succesful black nation


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Real quick...name one succesful black nation



Chicago??


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

France?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Did I say that? No. I said US and Chinese interests/corporations are raping Africa, which is a fact.



China is raping Africa? Did your black friends tell you that? They only bad thing that China is doing is paying about 30% less for contracts that westerners. They trade about $37 billion USD both ways. That's called commerce.

American's involvement in Sub-Saharan Africa starts with giving about $6.5 billion USD per year to try and help that hapless fucks. We've been giving them billions every year since at least the 80s. It's a waste of money.

No one needs to "rape" anything in Africa. They fuck themselves over and then sell then sell what they get willingly to anyone. 

It's just like the black slaves in centuries past. Blacks try to paint a picture of whites running around Africa with nets. Capturing only royalty of course.  The reality is quite different. The white slave traders traded goods for black captured by other black Africans.

Africans are their own worst enemy.

But please, show me how they're being raped by American and Chinese corporations.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Real quick...name one succesful black nation



I'll take "Doesn't Exist" for 800, Alex.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 15, 2012)

U.S. military now maintains 662 foreign sites in 38 countries around the world. 



DOMS said:


> Good. Let them go elsewhere. We have enough coming here now. It needs to be less.
> 
> But that has nothing to do with why people hate America. *most* people have legitimate reasons, but *some* simply hate the US for having more.



Fixed


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> China is raping Africa? *Did your black friends tell you that?* They only bad thing that China is doing is paying about 30% less for contracts that westerners. They trade about $37 billion USD both ways. That's called commerce.
> 
> American's involvement in Sub-Saharan Africa starts with giving about $6.5 billion USD per year to try and help that hapless fucks. We've been giving them billions every year since at least the 80s. It's a waste of money.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

lol just google "china in africa" and read for a few hours.... 


GICH: Africa's New Best Friends


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

And no, my very white South-African relatives told me that, not my black friends...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> U.S. military now maintains 662 foreign sites in 38 countries around the world.
> 
> Fixed



If by fix, you mean that you went full retard...

Have you seen how many countries are sweating because of the US military cutbacks and repositioning? They're worried that US bases are going to leave their countries. Then they'll have to provide all of their own protection and lose the money that the US, and its soldiers, spend there.

But yeah, keep misunderstanding the effects of US military bases.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> lol just google "china in africa" and read for a few hours....
> 
> GICH: Africa's New Best Friends



Oh, an _opinion_ piece about what _might_ happen. I didn't realize that your argument was so well contstructed.

Well played, sir. Well... Fuck no. That article is six years old. So show me the how that bit of prognostication turned out.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> And no, my very white South-African relatives told me that, not my black friends...


I think the end of apartheid has shown that white South-Africans are quitters.


----------



## bundle (Jan 15, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> U.S. military now maintains 662 foreign sites in 38 countries around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed


 SOON it will all be RED


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch, I'm just repeating what I've heard and was curious about it.
> 
> There are some state biases. Usually California (seen as wetback overrun and being ruined by liberals) and Texas (murderous rednecks). There are also regional biases.
> 
> But no one takes these all that serious.


 
You misread me, panties are nice and loose. I know exectaly what people say about Quebec and they are usually all cut from the same cloth (or they heard it from someone, but have never been there), just like if you aske the average Quebecer what they think about Toronto, most will say a bunch of ass holes, but then again, so does the rest of the country...

Weird, I saw Texas as everyone beeing like JR, Bobby and Sue Ellen , when I hung out in Huston for a month back in the early 90's, it was like any other large city I'd been to, no one even really spoke with a drwal...I'm sure Dallas is more the sterotype, but not nearly what people think.

The hills of Kentuky and Tennessee are axcactly what people think


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I disagree with your hypothesis that the rise of the right is any way a problem. The problem is the people in control of the right wing, and the direction they have gone. They have completely disregarded the intelligent right (the george wills, will buckley jr's) for this nut job rush limbaugh / Michelle Bachman type of conservatism that is far more fascist than conservative by any standard.
> 
> Limbaugh and his supporters often talk down on anyone with education. It is truly shameful.


 
Outside of the U.S., that's what the rise of the right refers to, the guys that are giving conservatism a bad rap. My favorite is Bill O'reilly, this dude is bad enough to make Hitler blush...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 
That's cassic, an idiot dissing an idiot...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

I see that faggot Vancouver finally made the front cover.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I see that faggot Vancouver finally made the front cover.


 


*Better than the cover of Gay Militia, fudge packing army of one...*


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Weak.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2012)

This thread will start a war...Usa vs. Canada..


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> This thread will start a war...Usa vs. Canada..


 
You don't want a repeat of 1812...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

oh wow


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> This thread will start a war...Usa vs. Canada..




We could probably just send our Coast Guard to eliminate our northern neighbors.


----------



## Burr (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Mother Fucker, get off the list you POS.

You wouldn't make a pimple on a mans ass. Remember that.

Fucking Troll!  Get


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> We could probably just send our Coast Guard to eliminate our northern neighbors.



Naw... even a full military invasion would take years to pull off, Canada is a pretty big place, and we're stubborn fucks. We would obviously lose, but there would be more than a decade of backwoods and mountain skirmishes... we have a lot of hillbillies with grow ops and gun stashes (Canadians own more guns per capita than americans) spread far and wide...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

I hate to admit it as an American but the world's best snipers are from Canada. I still think America would win but it would be close. It would be pretty fucked up considering both countries share secrets.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> We could probably just send our Coast Guard to eliminate our northern neighbors.


 
You should have sent your Coast Guard to Iraq and Afghanistan...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I hate to admit it as an American but the world's best snipers are from Canada. I still think America would win but it would be close. It would be pretty fucked up considering both countries share secrets.








YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I hate to admit it as an American but the world's best snipers are from Canada. I still think America would win but it would be close. It would be pretty fucked up considering both countries share secrets.



Canadians do have some pretty skilled snipers, but I disagree that they're more skilled than U.S. snipers. I forget the guys name, but in a U.S. soldier held the longest kill record for almost 40 years. It wasn't until 2008/2009 that he was outdone by a Royal Sniper. I think the guy almost made a 3,000 yard shot. Wow.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 15, 2012)

if we werent being pc and retarded it would have lasted a week


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Canadians do have some pretty skilled snipers, but I disagree that they're more skilled than U.S. snipers. I forget the guys name, but in a U.S. soldier held the longest kill record for almost 40 years. It wasn't until 2008/2009 that he was outdone by a Royal Sniper. I think the guy almost made a 3,000 yard shot. Wow.



You're right. Update Rob Furlong of Canada no longer holds the record, Royal Soldier Craig Harrison does: British sniper nails two Taliban from world record 8,120 feet - NYPOST.com


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're right. Update Rob Furlong of Canada no longer holds the record, Royal Soldier Craig Harrison does: British sniper nails two Taliban from world record 8,120 feet - NYPOST.com



Yeah, I just didn't know if I had my #'s right. That's an incredibly impressive shot. Props to his spotter, too!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

I think it has to do with better bullets and training since nam, which caused the nam sniper record to be broken 3 times. That Canadian wasn't able to fire as far until he used U.S. Army bullets.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Canadians do have some pretty skilled snipers, but I disagree that they're more skilled than U.S. snipers. I forget the guys name, but in a U.S. soldier held the longest kill record for almost 40 years. It wasn't until 2008/2009 that he was outdone by a Royal Sniper. I think the guy almost made a 3,000 yard shot. Wow.


 
You're a dipshit, a Canadian ended the 40 year record and then another Canadian beat him, before an American took it back and then the Brit...

Pull your head out of your ass...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I think it has to do with better bullets and training since nam, which caused the nam sniper record to be broken 3 times. That Canadian wasn't able to fire as far until he used U.S. Army bullets.



We also use different SR's. We use Barrett .50 Cal. I forget the model, but I know the Royals use a SR from a company called Accuracy International. They're supposed to be pretty superior SR's. 

At the distances, even the slightest "upgrade" of equipment can make the difference.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if we werent being pc and retarded it would have lasted a week



No way man, even with full out carpet bombing/genocide tactics it would take months, you don't realize how fuckin big Canada is...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You're a dipshit, a Canadian ended the 40 year record and then another Canadian beat him, before an American took it back and then the Brit...
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass...



I already said that and it happened rapidly, one after the other, which would cause most not to know about the Canadian snipers.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You're a dipshit, a Canadian ended the 40 year record and then another Canadian beat him, before an American took it back and then the Brit...
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass...



What's your point, fucktard? I forgot one guy? Who gives a fuck? The issue was who had the longest shot, not how many people broke the previous record(s) Fuck, you're retarded.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I already said that and it happened rapidly, one after the other, which would cause most not to know about the Canadian snipers.


 
You got it right, dipshit got it wrong...the 40 year record was beat in 2002, of course dipshit was in diapers then...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

By the way the Canadian snipers were accused of desecrating dead Taliban soldiers also.  God bless Canada, just like us!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> What's your point, fucktard? I forgot one guy? Who gives a fuck? The issue was who had the longest shot, not how many people broke the previous record(s) Fuck, you're retarded.


 
You forgot 3 people...

What do you do for a living again??


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> By the way the Canadian snipers were accused of desecrating dead Taliban soldiers also.  God bless Canada, just like us!



At least they weren't retarded enough to film that shit and put it on youtube.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> By the way the Canadian snipers were accused of desecrating dead Taliban soldiers also.  God bless Canada, just like us!


 
Among other things...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 15, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> At least they weren't retarded enough to film that shit and put it on youtube.



Yes, putting it on youtube was a bad move. They will probably get in trouble for it even though they don't deserve to be. The Taliban does way worse things to dead corpses of troops such as burning them, dragging them and hanging them from a bridge. Fuck the Taliban, they are fucking savages.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

vancouver said:


> You forgot 3 people...
> 
> What do you do for a living again??


----------



## secdrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yes, putting it on youtube was a bad move. They will probably get in trouble for it even though they don't deserve to be. The Taliban does way worse things to dead corpses of troops such as burning them, dragging them and hanging them from a bridge. Fuck the Taliban, they are fucking savages.



I've said in previous posts, even though they do worse to our guys, for some reason, the U.S. government likes to make examples out of our guys. I have no doubt they'll be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. Then, Clinton will make a public apology to all Islamic nations.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> This thread will start a war...Usa vs. Canada..



That would never happen. I mean, you can't call it a war if it starts after breakfast and ends before lunch.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That would never happen. I mean, you can't call it a war if it starts after breakfast and ends before lunch.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That would never happen. I mean, you can't call it a war if it starts after breakfast and ends before lunch.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

I can bet that in other wars they did crazier stuff.
We just have more cameras filming the crazy stuff.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> That would never happen. I mean, you can't call it a war if it starts after breakfast and ends before lunch.


 
LOL!!! Give yourself some credit man, you'd last at least until dinner...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL!!! Give yourself some credit man, you'd last at least until dinner...



You're a funny guy vancouver, I like you. That's why I'm going to kill you last.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You're a funny guy vancouver, I like you. That's why I'm going to kill you last.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2012)

You would have to move the Mexican to the side to make room for the Canuck.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 16, 2012)

lol  I pictured DOMS as a Ford or chevy man, not a damn Honda Civic man.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You're a funny guy vancouver, I like you. That's why I'm going to kill you last.


 
I wouldn't wait; if you leave this well oiled machine to train the Beavers and Moose, you'll have no chance.

It's OK though, I will make sure you work in a nice Mexican home


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

vancouver said:


> It's OK though, I will make sure you work in a nice Mexican home



A _nice _Mexican home? Will there be unicorns there too?

Also, I think you missed the reference.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> lol  I pictured DOMS as a Ford or chevy man, not a damn Honda Civic man.


You are correct, sir!

My first car was a 1968 Ford Thunderbird, special edition.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a nice car.


----------



## maxamize (Jan 16, 2012)

not really in support or against this. dumb of them to film this though.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> You are correct, sir!
> 
> My first car was a 1968 Ford Thunderbird, special edition.



I knew it. That's a bad ass T-bird!

Do you still own that classic?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> I knew it. That's a bad ass T-bird!
> 
> Do you still own that classic?


I wish... 

The one I had was a beaut. Power everything (electrical and vacuum). The engine was a 429 cu. in. (7 liter).


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I wish...
> 
> The one I had was a beaut. Power everything (electrical and vacuum). The engine was a 429 cu. in. (7 liter).




5 or 6 mpg?  

My dad has a ~450 hp 454 vette and he gets about 150 miles on a tank and he doesn't even drive it hard.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> 5 or 6 mpg?
> 
> My dad has a ~450 hp 454 vette and he gets about 150 miles on a tank and he doesn't even drive it hard.


I'm pretty sure it was about 1, city. 

And I thought gas was pricy back then...

It was worth it though. The back seat was a wraparound. It was like sitting in a booth. Sooo much space. For a tank, the thing could really move.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2012)

DOMS said:


> If by fix, you mean, you meant you went full retard...
> 
> Have you seen how many countries are sweating because of the US military cutbacks and repositioning? They're worried that US bases are going to leave their countries. *Then they'll have to provide all of their own protection and lose the money that the US, and its soldiers, spend there.
> *
> But yeah, keep misunderstanding the effects of US military bases.



Foreign military stationed within the usa will piss off your average american, same concept applies when US bases are stationed on foreign countries, you piss off the average civilian. You can talk about the importance of such bases blah blah blah still doesn't change the fact the united states nose is all over the world which is enough reason to piss off people around the globe. Never heard of a person caring about soldiers spending money outside the usa, if that was to disappear tourism still holds strong in places like peru and Argentina.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Foreign military stationed within the usa will piss off your average american, same concept applies when US bases are stationed on foreign countries, you piss off the average civilian. You can talk about the importance of such bases blah blah blah still doesn't change the fact the united states nose is all over the world which is enough reason to piss off people around the globe. *Never heard of a person caring about soldiers spending money outside the usa*, if that was to disappear tourism still holds strong in places like peru and Argentina.



I even linked to a situation where people were calling for the removal of a base, and then started shitting their pants when the plans were put in place to do so.

Also, the BBC has run several stories lately about the fact that many Europeans countries are lamenting the fact that the USA is shifting it's military interests from there to the Pacific.

As I've said before, some people have legitimate reasons to be upset at the US, but many simply the have-nots being upset at those who have.

It's also nice that you're in a position to say that it's no big deal for countries to have to not only lose money because of bases moving, but to also have to spend more for their own defense. Especially during these fiscally troubled times.

But hey, I agree with you. I'd like nothing more than to have other countries have to pay for their own defense and the US to save money. After all, most of the countries out there aren't worth it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> I knew it. That's a bad ass T-bird!
> 
> Do you still own that classic?


 i had a 442 thunder chicken


----------



## DOMS (Jan 16, 2012)

And I repeat:



DOMS said:


> You're going to need to bring your A game, because every single person that debated this topic with me has gone down faster than a Chinese hooker.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> And I repeat:



No way man, Chinese hookers go down WAAAAAY faster than I did.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> No way man, Chinese hookers go down WAAAAAY faster than I did.



Oh, okay...I'll give you that. 

I have zero sympathy for Africa. It was shit before the Europeans showed up and it's shit now that the Europeans have given control back to the blacks.

When the whites were turning control over to the blacks, the whites offered to do a smooth transition. The goal being to show the blacks how to run things. The blacks said no and told the whites to leave. The blacks weren't even smart enough to learn while they could.

And now? Now that things are all fucked up again, the blacks are crying to the whites, "Oh, save me! Save me!"

Fuck that and fuck them. They're a waste of humanity.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I wish...
> 
> The one I had was a beaut. Power everything (electrical and vacuum). The engine was a 429 cu. in. (7 liter).



Yeah, that's a really nice car, bet that thing was rolling. And I'm sure that backseat seen an awful lot of action. 



Dark Geared God said:


> i had a 442 thunder chicken



Ah yes, the Thunder Chicken super coup, eh.

The one that transported around, 'Super Chicken' on all his crime solving capers.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, that's a really nice car, bet that thing was rolling. And I'm sure that backseat seen an awful lot of action.



Only the ceiling was ever a problem. A little head bumping. 

Also, the headlights were hidden behind the grill. When you turned them on, the far sides of the grill would roll back to expose the headlights. So very freakin' cool.

God, now I really miss her...


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 17, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Only the ceiling was ever a problem. A little head bumping.
> 
> Also, the headlights were hidden behind the grill. When you turned them on, the far sides of the grill would roll back to expose the headlights. So very freakin' cool.
> 
> God, now I really miss her...



I know what you mean. My 1st car was an 84 Camaro, gosh, I really loved that car, too.

The messed up thing was when I was deployed, I left it at my moms home. While I was gone, she let my brother drive/ruin my car. I don't even think he changed the oil in the thing. He thrashed my car, so bad, I didn't even recognize it or want it anymore. I just gave the thing to him.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 17, 2012)

*Hey secdrl I found a pic of you in Kandahar, you were there!!!*


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> *Hey secdrl I found a pic of you in Kandahar, you were there!!!*


You've gotta like that. The guy's life is in mortal danger, but he still takes the time to joke around.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> *Hey secdrl I found a pic of you in Kandahar, you were there!!!*



I was gonna neg you for continuing to shoot off your dick hole, but, the pic was relatively funny so I refrained.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


>





that is one MotherFuckingDonkeyRapingMuslimExterminating Badass. he's using a fucking rifle as a bow.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I was gonna neg you for continuing to shoot off your dick hole, but, the pic was relatively funny so I refrained.


 
Don't let this post stop you, I've been enjoying all the negs you've been sending my way, morning, day and night. Such as negging me for giving a sponsor props or recommending a protein brand to another bro. It seems that you cannot neg a person twice for the same post which must be why you are scouring the boards for unrelated posts . Of course I wouldn't know, I don't neg.

I must have really pissed you off. I'm sorry you're a piece of shit liar and a disgrace to mankind. Please don't stop negging me though, you are my number one source of positive reps and Karma.

Out of curiousity, where do you find all the time to post and neg with your very busy Marine schedule. I would think that you're at least an officer by now...no?

Do yourself a favor though, try being less of a winny bitch, it's not fitting of a Marine, at least that's my impression...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Don't let this post stop you, I've been enjoying all the negs you've been sending my way, morning, day and night. Such as negging me for giving a sponsor props or recommending a protein brand to another bro. It seems that you cannot neg a person twice for the same post which must be why you are scouring the boards for unrelated posts . Of course I wouldn't know, I don't neg.
> 
> I must have really pissed you off. I'm sorry you're a piece of shit liar and a disgrace to mankind. Please don't stop negging me though, you are my number one source of positive reps and Karma.
> 
> ...



Looking at your page, doesn't look too good for ya. You got neg hammered the other day for giving shitty advice. And that wasn't even from me. You're a fuckin' liar, post up ALL those reps you've been getting. 

Seems like you taking that soul pole up the poop hole has been fuckin' your mind up. Faggot.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Looking at your page, doesn't look too good for ya. You got neg hammered the other day for giving shitty advice. And that wasn't even from me. You're a fuckin' liar, post up ALL those reps you've been getting.
> 
> Seems like you taking that soul pole up the poop hole has been fuckin' your mind up. Faggot.


 
LOL, I got negged by a couple 185lb 20% fat weekend steroid experts several cycles in for telling them to keep there shitty advice to themselves. I only wish it had of been on the AG board so I can tell them what I really think.

A persons profile page is really important to you eh! Seriously, your winning and bitching plants some serious seeds of doubt that you're actually still a Marine...

Nice work, keep it up...take a break from Call of Duty did you? Well I'm sure it was well deserved.



			
				secdrl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -41058 reputation points from secdrl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> No way man, even with full out carpet bombing/genocide tactics it would take months, you don't realize how fuckin big Canada is...



was talking about the iraq thing


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> LOL, I got negged by a couple 185lb 20% fat weekend steroid experts several cycles in for telling them to keep there shitty advice to themselves. I only wish it had of been on the AG board so I can tell them what I really think.
> 
> A persons profile page is really important to you *eh*! Seriously, your *winning *and bitching plants some serious seeds of doubt that you're actually still a Marine...
> 
> Nice work, keep it up...take a break from Call of Duty did you? Well I'm sure it was well deserved.



.....and, you're damn right I'm winning. I'm raping you about as bad COK is raping Madmann's mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Don't let this post stop you, I've been enjoying all the negs you've been sending my way, morning, day and night. Such as negging me for giving a sponsor props or recommending a protein brand to another bro. It seems that you cannot neg a person twice for the same post which must be why you are scouring the boards for unrelated posts . Of course I wouldn't know, I don't neg.
> 
> I must have really pissed you off. I'm sorry you're a piece of shit liar and a disgrace to mankind. Please don't stop negging me though, you are my number one source of positive reps and Karma.
> 
> ...



According to the Department of Defense, he is a Marine. You have yet to have a legitimate basis of calling him a phony, I am sorry dude. Plus my friend just got back from AF, he didn't have any pics because it was in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> According to the Department of Defense, he is a Marine. You have yet to have a legitimate basis of calling him a phony, I am sorry dude. Plus my friend just got back from AF, he didn't have any pics because it was in the middle of nowhere.


 
I never once said he was not a Marine, I said he did not go to Kandahar. The middle of nowhere is not Kandahar.

Furthur, regarding your PM to me that you know somone at the Department of Defense and that you could check to see if he is a Marine, I call BS that you have this power or that anyone outside the media or government could get this info. I called BS when you first PM'd me, but I didn't have a beef with you so I entertained your very wierd PM's, especially the ones where you said you have pictures of him in Kandahar and could show me. This was a week ago.

So let's see these pics

You guys are buddies right? Something very fishy here...I'm just about bord with this thread. Time to go play with grownups.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

I never said I have pics of his deployment, I said I had pics that proves he is a Marine. I don't know his service record, I am not him.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I never once said he was not a Marine, I said he did not go to Kandahar. The middle of nowhere is not Kandahar.
> 
> Furthur, regarding your PM to me that you know somone at the Department of Defense and that you could check to see if he is a Marine, I call BS that you have this power or that anyone outside the media or government could get this info. I called BS when you first PM'd me, but I didn't have a beef with you so I entertained your very wierd PM's, especially the ones where you said you have pictures of him in Kandahar and could show me. This was a week ago.
> 
> ...



Time for COK to get in on the neg party.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I never said I have pics of his deployment, I said I had pics that proves he is a Marine. I don't know his service record, I am not him.


 
Then why the fuck say I don't believe he's a Marine, I've not only publically stated he is (or was), I also told you in a PM; I was very clear that I don't believe he was ever deployed and there is a shit load of doubt all over this thread.

You are trying very hard to defend him...it's suspect.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Time for COK to get in on the neg party.


 
Are you not late for exercises or some sort of Military work. Seriously, where do you find the time to be on the board all day?

 Military issued iPhone. I get it now...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 18, 2012)

This is going nowhere, same shit pages back. Drop it or start your own thread. Let's get back to the topic of the thread.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> This is going nowhere, same shit pages back. Drop it or start your own thread. Let's get back to the topic of the thread.


 
BS, I stopped it 3 or 4 days ago, the full-time Marine with more spare time on his hands than kindergartener is keeping this arguement good and alive...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Then *why the fuck say I don't believe *he's a Marine, I've not only publically stated he is (or was), I also told you in a PM; I was very clear that I don't believe he was ever deployed and there is a shit load of doubt all over this thread.
> 
> You are trying very hard to defend him...it's suspect.



Actually, fucker, you said I was Army Reserves. That blew up in your face. (you should be used to having things blow up in your face) 

You've really been gayin' up this thread as of late with your illogical canadian bullshit. Shut your fuckin' mouth, and PM me an apology. NOW, boy.


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Are you not late for exercises or some sort of Military work. Seriously, where do you find the time to be on the board all day?
> 
> *Military issued iPhone.* I get it now...



Here it is.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Quebec is an amazing place if you are not an ignorant right winged white anglo with a chip on your shoulder. ..


Can't be too amazing if the people with intelligence and the majority of the money don't think its amazing. Must be a left-winged, crybaby, minority-loving shit hole of a place.


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Can't be too amazing if the people with intelligence and the majority of the money don't think its amazing. Must be a left-winged, crybaby, minority-loving shit hole of a place.



Quebec is where poutine is from, so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Quebec is where poutine is from, so your argument is invalid.


That looks fuckin' delicious.


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Can't be too amazing if the people with intelligence and the majority of the money don't think its amazing.


 
I'd like to know who's saying this. Montreal is one of the top cosmopolitan cities in the world, it's also seen a resurgence in foreign corps setting up North American headquarters. Quebec City and Montreal are also the oldest cities in North America. Montreal has probably the best night life of any city in North America, just ask any New Yorker who has truly spent some time there. Last time I was there, 10% of the plates in the Downtown core (weekend) were American...

Quebec has its problems for sure, but to say intelligent people think it's a shithole is like saying Fargo ND is a happening place. I don't know any Canadians who don't live in the GTA who think Toronto is a cooler city than Montreal...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Actually, fucker, you said I was Army Reserves. That blew up in your face. (you should be used to having things blow up in your face)
> 
> You've really been gayin' up this thread as of late with your illogical canadian bullshit. Shut your fuckin' mouth, and PM me an apology. NOW, boy.


 
OK junior, put down the joystick...

I love your repeated inferences to homosexuality. Junior, don't ask don't tell is done...you're g2g now. Pack as much fudge as you want...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Quebec is where poutine is from, so your argument is invalid.


 

The best Poutine is at a roadside stand in Chateauguay


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> That looks fuckin' delicious.



Your damn right it does. Is that ALL cheese on there?


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 18, 2012)

vancouver said:


> I'd like to know who's saying this.


See below...



vancouver said:


> Quebec is an amazing place if you are not an ignorant right winged white anglo with a chip on your shoulder


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> See below...


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> See below...
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vancouver*
> ...


 
 I was referring to white conservative Canadians or people who can relate to them, basically people from Toronto, or Edmonton or Calgary or south of those places...

If I had a dollar for everyone who said to me, "they're rude, they won't even speak English to you", I wouldn't be typing right now, I'd be smoking a cigar on my 50' yacht. If I had a dollar for everyone tourist in Quebec who said, "doesn't anybody fucking speak English around here", I'd fly to my yacht in my private jet...

People are ignorant...they're missing out on life!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 18, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


 

You are stupid, aren't you...


----------



## bundle (Jan 19, 2012)

why are we talking about Canada in this thread, this is about Marines and the only mistake they made was videotaping, like one of the brothers said way back don't videotape, take an ear , or a finger, scalp em, hey did I ever play soccer with a hummed out skull, there's no video so i guess not
just wanted to get this thread back where it belongs


----------



## vancouver (Jan 19, 2012)

bundle said:


> why are we talking about Canada in this thread


 
Because an American brought up the subject. Maybe you thould read the thread....


----------



## vancouver (Jan 19, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Don't let this post stop you, I've been enjoying all the negs you've been sending my way, morning, day and night. Such as negging me for giving a sponsor props or recommending a protein brand to another bro. It seems that you cannot neg a person twice for the same post which must be why you are scouring the boards for unrelated posts . Of course I wouldn't know, I don't neg.
> 
> I must have really pissed you off. I'm sorry you're a piece of shit liar and a disgrace to mankind. Please don't stop negging me though, you are my number one source of positive reps and Karma.
> 
> ...


 


			
				Little Guy said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -33462 reputation points from Little Guy.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
Was his cock in your ass when you wrote this??


----------



## bundle (Jan 19, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Because an American brought up the subject. Maybe you thould read the thread....


 what does that even mean get the fuck out canada


----------



## vancouver (Jan 19, 2012)

bundle said:


> what does that even mean get the fuck out canada


 
It means that an American Bro brought up Canada and a lot of people joined in...

now...


----------



## bundle (Jan 19, 2012)

vancouver said:


> It means that an American Bro brought up Canada and a lot of people joined in...
> 
> now...


 ahhhh I get it now...but u can still leave and start ur own post OHHH CANADA


----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## saltwater_life (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it. Thanks for your service Marines!!!


----------

